# Fruit Salad with Honey Lime Dressing



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2005)

Fruit Salad with Honey Lime Dressing
***see Cooks Notes below

1/2 cup plain yogurt
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
1/4 cup honey
1 teaspoon grated lime peel
2 cups diced peeled cantaloupe
2 cups diced peeled honeydew melon
2 cups seedless red or green grapes
2 cups diced peeled cored pineapple
1 1/2 cups diced peeled papaya
1 cup halved hulled strawberries

Whisk first 4 ingredients in small bowl to blend; set dressing aside. Combine remaining ingredients in large bowl. Cover dressing and fruit separately and chill until ready to serve, up to 6 hours.

Mix dressing into fruit. Let stand 15 minutes to blend flavors.

Makes 8 servings.

This recipe had 23 reviews and 95% of the people who posted a review would make it again.  That's a pretty good percentage.  

***Cook's Notes - Whatever yogurt you use STRAIN it first through cheesecloth in the fridge for a couple hours.  The thickness helps the dish.  Vanilla yogurt also works really well with this dish.  More lime zest was also suggested - someused the zest from 2 limes.

You can substitute your favorite fresh fruit - if you'd rather have banana instead of papaya do so.


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2005)

That sounds awesome, elf!!! Add some grilled shrimp and mesclun to that mix... you've got me wishin' for a summertime cookout


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2005)

That sounds perfect Erik!!!


----------

